# 13 foot Squid, big woop!



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

A 13 foot Squid is not that big.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

City Bound said:


> A 13 foot Squid is not that big.


I don't know. You could make enough calamari to feed all of us dinner Saturday night.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

It was a breaking news story about a sea monster some fishermen found at sea and the news people were like YOU WON"T BELIEVE IT!!!!! and I was like YEAH, WHAT IS THE BIG DEAL ABOUT A 13 FT SQUID, IT IS NO BIG WHOOP!.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

CB, Have you ever seen front range freshwater squid from the bigger lakes and reservoirs? They're decimating the warm water fish population!


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Joe, I saw a frightening Doc on the man eating squids in the Gulf of Mexico. I would never want to be attacked by a man eating squid.

Maybe we need to hunt some squid to manage the populations.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Squid of that size are kind of a problem when they slap you in the face when swimming in the bay. Just ask my daughter, Punkinhead. She got her free ambulance ride and massive amounts of adrenaline and epinephrine pumped into her.

Love the phone call, "V. is okay, they're loading her into the ambulance right now." HOW THE HECK IS THAT OKAY!?!?!?!?


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

littlejoe said:


> CB, Have you ever seen front range freshwater squid from the bigger lakes and reservoirs? They're decimating the warm water fish population!


I've never heard of freshwater squid. What lakes and reservoirs are they in?

.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

I was joking!!! After the huge human thread, I thought I'd throw something else out there.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Its official, I am done swimming in lakes and oceans.


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

*lol* Squid are squid. No big deal to me. Sharks, on the other hand... They aren't man-eaters. They're meat-eaters. And by god, I look like a well-fed sea lion. *lol*


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

SilverFlame819 said:


> *lol* Squid are squid. No big deal to me. Sharks, on the other hand... They aren't man-eaters. They're meat-eaters. And by god, I look like a well-fed sea lion. *lol*



LOL!!!!!ound:


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

13 foot is big enough that I might have trouble fitting it all into the freezer.

I love calamari, but I wonder if they get tough when they get that old.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

littlejoe said:


> I was joking!!! After the huge human thread, I thought I'd throw something else out there.


LOL. You really had me going there. :happy2: Freshwater squid !?! When I read your post I suddenly envisioned giant, mutated freshwater squid invading the west coast rivers and lakes, gobbling up all the salmon and doing battle with the Ogopogo monster. I did go on internet looking for freshwater squid and came across some of the spoofiest stuff written about them and finally realized you had been joking.

.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

> gobbling up all the salmon and doing battle with the Ogopogo monster


Nyet. Ogopogo would gobble up giant squids.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

there is a new threat emurging, fresh water sharks. They are starting to adapt to fresh water and are swimming up rivers to catch food.


----------



## NW Rancher (Mar 8, 2008)

I went to Ometepe Island in Nicaragua and there are huge sharks in that lake, Lake Nicaragua. They swim a long way up a river to get there too. The locals had their jaws hung up as trophies everywhere. Freaky.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

City Bound said:


> there is a new threat emurging, fresh water sharks. They are starting to adapt to fresh water and are swimming up rivers to catch food.


CB fresh water sharks have been around forever and they're pretty much everywhere, nothing new about them. They're called bull sharks.
Bull shark - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

OMG, don't even get me started on the bull sharks. I seriously have issues swimming in lakes that are naturally fed. I picture those high school science book pictures, with the lake cutaways, that show you the layers in the lake or whatever... And I picture myself as this little person swimming on the surface of the lake. Here's one, just for kicks... I added happy swimmers and some fish, just so you get the idea.










And HERE is what I picture in my head when there's a possibility of "something else" that wasn't planted there by humans getting into the lake. (Who am I kidding? I've seen all the wild creatures that people release into the wild... I fully believe it's possible that someone could dump baby bull sharks into any lake in the world, and that *I* am swimming in that lake!!) *lol* Seriously, I can't think about what's in the water while I'm in the water. That's just grounds for a freak-out. Sharks are evil.










Again, I don't think they're programmed human killing machines... I just think that I am part of the food chain, just like cows eat grass. :shrug:


----------



## NW Rancher (Mar 8, 2008)

That is the best illustration I've ever seen.


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

*lol* I'm glad you like it. I'm SUCH an artist!!

:hysterical:


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

SilverFlame, I love your pictures. I sympathize with your concern about bull sharks. I don't know if it was a juvenile bull shark or a dogfish shark (dogfish sharks also go up freshwater tributaries here) when I was little we had a collie dog was attacked and got his toes on one foot bitten off by a 2 foot long shark in the shallow swimming hole in the river out back of our barn. Dad waded in and caught it with his bare hands and threw it on shore, he was so mad at it he beat it to a bloody pulp with a log. I never saw dad so angry with anything like he was with that shark.

Speaking of bull sharks, this was on the news on TV tonight about a bull shark caught recently by shark researchers who tag and release sharks for scientific study - there's a video of it with the news report. The beast is HUGE - and very angry.

1,000 Pound Bull Shark Caught - ABC News



> *1,000 Pound Bull Shark Caught*
> 
> ..... We didnât know if we were pulling up a sunken boat, a monster shark, a school bus. We had no idea which it was,â .... âItâs one of the biggest bull sharks Iâve ever caught, and itâs the biggest bull shark Iâve ever tagged,â Hammerschlag said. ....
> 
> Turns out the shark was a female, which as with many other shark species, is typically larger than the male. But donât be mistaken â Sheâs no âlady.â *Hammerschlag says bull sharks have the most testosterone of any animal on the planet*.


.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Oh, and here's another one for you. This happened here this week. Somebody released a *snakehead* fish :shocked: into one on the small lakes at Burnaby Park and the hunt has been on for it for the past month. Snakeheads are horrible fish. It was finally caught on Friday (see video in link)
Elusive snakehead fish finally caught after Burnaby Central Park lagoon partially drained (with video)



> METRO VANCOUVER -- ​
> The battle against an invasive predator known as the snakehead or Frankenfish isn't over, says B.C.'s environment minister.​
> ..... Only hours after biologists netted the fish from a Burnaby lagoon, Terry Lake vowed to change provincial regulations by the fall to ban its live importation.​
> "This is a voracious predator," said Lake. "It has no natural enemies in this environment. And so left unchecked, it could devastate ecosystems, and native species would really suffer."​
> ...






















Bounty hunter with snakehead fish in Maryland










.


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

Sweet Jesus.

This is the kind of horror that makes me wish I was fearless or stupid... I've always wanted to learn to surf. With things like that living in the water... Yeah, I'll stay on the shore and drool over the hotties on boards from afar!

:::super cringe!!!:::


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

*sighs*


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

My weekend in a deep dark lake:












The pan fish were ferocious. I almost didn't make it out alive.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

Don't forget the snapping turtles either...

[YOUTUBE]mJYi5ppn990[/YOUTUBE]

Also the newest issue of BHM has info on catching, skinning and cooking these boys...


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm surprised that Salties haven't been mentioned yet.

[YOUTUBE]-gYoSZkclzA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

hate sharks.


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

I think sharks are fantastic creatures. They're sleek and athletic and amazing predators. I just dislike that I'm part of their food chain and look delicious... and that they could be lurking in the dark water below me. 

I think of those whales who teach their kids to beach themselves in order to catch fish in the shallows... Can't remember what area that pod is from... *searches* Oh, look. Another pod does the same thing, but with seals. Just picture me as the innocent seal in the surf, and the orca as a shark... Yep, that's how I picture me going out every time I step foot into dark water! 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWsN63PRCW8"]Linkity Link![/ame]


----------

